# newbie asks: rate taurus firearms 1 to 10



## orienteeer (Jun 17, 2009)

generally speaking, pls let me know how taurus handguns would rate, compared to other mfgrs. use a scale of 1 -10, but feel free to elaborate or make other suggestions. thanks! great to be a part of your forum.:smt001


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I own 3 Taurus handguns. PT99AF, model 66 revolver and a PT745. I can't compare them to other brands 'cause I don't have enough experience with other brands.

I will say I haven't had any problems with any of them. 

When people do have trouble with a Taurus firearm, the general opinion seems to be that Taurus customer service...sucks...

:watching:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Might be able to get some in depth rather than general answers if you can say what you want compared. Ergonomics, trigger pull, semi auto or revolver, etc.:watching:


----------



## WGSNewnan (Apr 17, 2009)

6-7


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*I rate them a 9.5*

I have owned 1911, SIG, GLOCK, PARA ORD, HK, SPRINGFIELD, and many other brands over the years.
IMO as a past owner of a TAURUS pt 24/7 pro and a current owner of a PT-845 I find TAURUS handguns to be every bit as reliable and accurate as any of the above brands. I don't know if I have been lucky to get guns with no problems, but I have fired many thousands of rounds through these two pistols with zero problems.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Two friends, initials BW and JA, both bought Taurus weapons new: one 5-shot titanium snub-nosed 357, and one 24/7 Pro Compact. The internal hammer on the revolver broke after a month for BW, and the firing pin on the 24/7 Pro Compact snapped for JA....ON ITS FIRST OUTING!!

Taurus gets a zero as far as I am concerned. Yes, I know zero is off your scale.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If something like a Kimber, Springfield, HK, Sig, etc. is a 10, and a Jennings, Bryco, Lorcin, Raven, etc. is a 1, I will give Taurus a 5, based mainly on their 1911 clone, which is apparently a very good gun and cancels out some of the problems they've had with every other model that I know of...except maybe their Beretta clone.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've got an older PT92 that I bought used. Its got about 3000 rounds through it since October without any issues. Its accurate and goes bang every time I pull the trigger, so I'd give it a 10.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

easher said:


> I don't know if I have been lucky to get guns with no problems, but I have fired many thousands of rounds through these two pistols with zero problems.


+1. This is my situation as well - I must have gotten a good one out of the bunch.

It seems as if Taurus owners are grouped into two distinct categories. Ones that got a good gun from Taurus, are very satisfied, and they will give a very high rating. Or on the contrary, there are those who got a POS from Taurus, and are very unhappy, resulting in a very low rating. I just wonder which group holds the most members. :smt102

Chalk me up a vote for the first group.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Horrible experience with them.... from 1-10 I give them a 2 only because I've _heard_ they have gotten better over the years.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

They have been getting better over the years. I have owned a few and still have a PT1911 that I love shooting. I've not had any problems out of any of the ones I owned but most all of them were revolvers. The PT1911 so far has been an excellent weapon. I would recommend it to a friend.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

P.o.s.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I've owned a couple of Taurus pt92's maybe 15 yrs. ago and they seemed to be some fine weapons. Therefore I would give them an 8.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I would have to give them a 9.
I have a pt 92, Model 66 revolver, and my carry revolver model 905(9mm).
I want to get a Taurus 1911 when $$ is available.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

orienteeer, roll 1D10 because buying a new Taurus is gambling.

My first and last Taurus was just fit together badly and prone to feeding problems. I sent it back at my own expense and the repair center just got it dirty.

If you can get a used one from someone you trust, or test drive before you buy, then go for it. 

I personally plan to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Why even bother with a gun that has a 'hit or miss' reputation, in the hopes that you'll get a good one?!:smt039

Ask around and dig on the internet, when you find a gun that doesn't carry disgruntled owner baggage, and you seldom see used ones up for sale- snag one!


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

1K rounds thru my PT92 without a single problem so I'll give Taurus an 8. 

Would like to get a 1911, hard to justify another caliber. ( Already have a 22 and a 357, wife might complain if I bought a 45 )


----------



## army1 (Jun 27, 2009)

*my first post*

i just bought 2 pt 22's, the only complaint that i have is both guns 
after about 25 rounds fired,both hand grips worked lose,other
then that no problems


----------



## PT92MJ (Jul 2, 2009)

I have to agree with jdeere9750:

If you have owned Taurus and had no issues they are a good weapon and rate probably a 6 or 7 in my book. If you have had issues, they might rate a 1 or even zero as one person said. Personally for me, I own 2. A 24/7 Pro DS in .40 I purchased new and a PT92AF I bought used. The .40 has about 250 rounds or so thru it, one issue with FTE due to magazine not being properly seated. The PT92 has been fired briefly (it will get more use this next weekend at the range) but after test firing I found no immediate problems.
At this point, I would have to say both guns are fine and would give Taurus a 6 rating. For the money, they seem to be fine. They go bang when the trigger is pulled and hit what I aim at.
Obviously they are not Colt, Kahr, S&W, Don Wesson or other high ticket guns, but for someone on a budget with limited finances, they are a good bet.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

My PT-145 has at least 2000 trouble-free rounds through it. The firearm has worked exactly as it is supposed to. It is everything I had hoped it would be, an 11 round small 45acp, so I'll give it a 10. Others have had issues with some of Taurus products, just like some Kimber owners, Sig owners, Colt owners, Ruger owners and on and on. Remember this, for the most part the people with problem firearms holler the loudest.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

benzuncle said:


> My PT-145 has at least 2000 trouble-free rounds through it. The firearm has worked exactly as it is supposed to. It is everything I had hoped it would be, an 11 round small 45acp, so I'll give it a 10. Others have had issues with some of Taurus products, just like some Kimber owners, Sig owners, Colt owners, Ruger owners and on and on. Remember this, for the most part the people with problem firearms holler the loudest.


...seems like there's more hollering with Taurus, and their customer service is wearing earplugs

I'm not trying t badmouth Taurus, but Like I said earlier, did anyone buy one because it seemed like a high quality, well built firearm with an excellent reputation for reliability and great customer service.... or did they buy one because they were cheap? you get what you pay for.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

YFZ, your point is well taken and valid. I bought my PT-145 because it felt perfect in my hand, held big pills (230gr) and fits in a pocket holster in my cargo shorts without printing. That the price was very decent was a plus. I had read enough to know that it could be a crapshoot but was willing to throw the dice as many were having very good success with their PT-145's. I've let mine go dirty for up to 400 rounds to see if it would fail me; it didn't. I have recommended the PT-145 with the same caveat I do my SIGS and NAA Guardian: They work for me - YMMV. My PT-145 is still a 10. If it fails, it sails.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

fair enough! :smt023


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Didn't vote because I have never owned one. But I have shot my fathers over built Raging Bull .22 Hornet and it works well and has held up. If it was a 44 mag or 357 would it hold up? I don't know. Have heard nothing but postive ratings regarding the PT92 and some even prefer it's features like a frame mounted safety to Beretta's slide mounted configuration. I considered buying one a couple of times but with Beretta 92's being so reasonably priced I could never bring myself to do it.

Seems Taurus is one of those brands that for the price if you really like the model it may be worth the chance. From reading some of these comments and that of others my biggest concern would be quality of parts used in construction as oposed to design concerns. Hammer on a revolver or firing pin on a semi breaking after a low round count sounds like a bad quality part to me.


----------

